# Teeth Floating?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well normally you get teeth done as part of a normal annual checkup and shots, so you cant really say the farm call is part of the price, $50 isnt bad, You could trailer to the vet if you like. $90 for a float seems about right, cant remember if they charge extra for sedation. You have to watch some of the socalled equine dentists. He's not sedating most likely because he isnt liscensed to do it. Reputable equine dentist techs tend to work with a vet that handle that type of stuff.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not from New York, but it did cost me about $250 to get Lacey's teeth done this last spring - farm call, sedation, power float, all that. however, I got a pretty good deal for my $250 since the first time the vet came out to do Lacey's teeth, she used her preferred sedative which ended up not putting Lacey out hardly at all (and Lacey was throwing a HUGE fit). The vet came back out a few days later, free of charge, used a different sedative (and a lot of it! haha) and got the job done. 
The second farm call, all the sedation, etc everything but the actual float was free because it was a second attempt so I like to think that I got a pretty good deal! haha


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I've owned my horse since April, and found she was due for a float in June. My Vet (who is really good!) charged $65.00 for a routine hand float, and $28.00 for sedation. Farm call was $35.00. So, I paid $128.00 total, and my horse received excellent care. I definately think $250.00 is expensive, even with the additional wolf teeth removal I didn't have to have. If it were me, I'd shop around.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Joe4d- i couldn't trailer out i don't own a trailer and neither does the barn i board at. 

I'm in NY so everything is expensive here! haha. ill shop around but keep my appointment as it isn't until next Tuesday.

any other opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Sounds about what I get charged in Wisconsin. $50 isn't a lot for a farm call or sedation IMO. I don't know how much wolf teeth usually cost though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I live in CA but paid about 230 a week ago to have our mares teeth done. 55 for vet call. 200 for sedation and power float and he also gave her a checkup. He knocked 25 off for a referall since I called him once to stitch my friends horse up. But then the universe smiled on us, we had been talking with him telling him how we saved my moms mare and how it's been hard since my mom got laid off (ugh!) and needs heart surgery. He only charged us for the visit and the sedation. He said he has funds he can use for rescue horses and this is the type of situation he'd use them for. Tried to pay the full amount but he'd have none of it. Best. Vet. In. The. World. Plus he did an awesome job and explained everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

We just had the vet out to do Beau's teeth two weeks ago....

Total price for the visit:

Farm call: $75 ( a one hour drive, he comes in from a neighboring state)
Power float: $150
sedation: $35

For a grand total of $260

Expensive yes, but I LOVE this new vet. He is friendly, doesn't rush off like he's got somewhere better to be, answers any and all questions, explains what he's doing and why, sends follow up emails, does a follow up call a week later, specializes in horse nutrition and dentistry, and does thorough exams.

at our ex farm, we used the "equine dentist" that the BO called in. I was horrified when it was all over. He was fat, with a long greasy ponytail, told off color stories in front of the other boarder's two young daughters, stuck his hand in the horse's mouth and started filing away without EVER actually LOOKING in there....he just felt around, decided what to file and moved on to the next horse. The floating took less than five minutes. Seriously. From start to finish....five minutes.

And he only charged $35 dollars. 

You get what you pay for.

Now we are at another farm where we are the only boarders, and I went vet shopping. I chose this new vet due to his knowledge and special interest in equine nutrition and dentistry.

When I met him, I was glad I chose him. he makes you feel like he sees it as an HONOR that you allow him to work on your horse...

OH, and he gives you a super cool "welcome" package with a weight tape, pamphlets and Dvds on horse care and dentistry.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

A little high, but not awful. We haul to a an equine vet who specialized in dentistry and pay $135, all-inclusive (but I've never had one need teeth pulled, either). I don't trust equine dentists who haven't gone through extensive training, and I also don't trust vets who haven't made an extra effort to learn about teeth. And I don't care what anyone says: I flat out do not believe you can do a good, safe floating job without sedating the horse.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Beauseant said:


> He was fat, with a long greasy ponytail, told off color stories in front of the other boarder's two young daughters,


Off-topic, but.....is this really relevant? I'd judge someone on the quality of work they do, not their appearance and demeanor.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Beauseant said:


> at our ex farm, we used the "equine dentist" that the BO called in. I was horrified when it was all over. He was fat, with a long greasy ponytail, told off color stories in front of the other boarder's two young daughters, stuck his hand in the horse's mouth and started filing away without EVER actually LOOKING in there....he just felt around, decided what to file and moved on to the next horse. The floating took less than five minutes. Seriously. From start to finish....five minutes.
> 
> And he only charged $35 dollars.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


Other than the personal insults about your former equine dentist, (which are completely unreasonable and offensive) he sounds a lot like my equine dentist, who I adore. 

My equine dentist does not sedate unless it is required, and then a vet has to be called. I have never had it be required, he feels the teeth and does it by hand. For teeth that are not too bad, he is done in around 10-15 mins. 



OP I do think that's in the ballpark for how much vets charge. The barn call fee, sedation and extra cost for power floats are all normal for a vet.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> And I don't care what anyone says: I flat out do not believe you can do a good, safe floating job without sedating the horse.


 
See, I thought the same, and I had Duffy done in October... which reminds me I need to chase up the bill from them, it cost me €35 for float and call out... your guys prices are HIGH.

I got my vet to check her teeth as part of the vet check, more to establish age etc so the horse on the passport was the horse I was getting- and no glaring problems. 

I was worried about her reaction, but she stood calm and happy as larry to have her teeth floated hand and power I think you call it?? Sharp on her left side and apart from that she's fine... out of the 6 horses that were done that day only two were sedated, and two had to be twitched.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Daffy - power floating would be using electric power tools. Does your dentist use those without sedation?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

The float was powered, yes, and yes without sedation.

She didn't go full on, she tried it first and Duffy stood as though nothing was happening. 

She's one of the top equine dentists in our area :shock:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> So I have an appointment with the vet to come out to float Moose's teeth and remove his wolf teeth. She came out a few weeks ago to do his rabies and do a check up. This was my first time using this new vet and I wasn't all too pleased with the service. The vet was very blunt and dry with her words and didn't explain things all too well but she got everything done that I asked. I was thinking about switching vets since I wasn't too pleased with her but I figured she only needs to come out once a year for shots, she got everything done like I had asked; and I have heard that she is a pretty good vet from other people I know.
> 
> Now, when she did the check up she looked over his teeth and said they need to be floated. They aren't _terrible_ but should be done and he definitely needs his wolf teeth removed as I know it is causing discomfort when I ride him with a bit.
> 
> ...



On average in Vet school they only get about 7 hours of training on floating teeth. An equine dentist gets months of training. And depending on the horseshoeing school a farrier maybe gets an hour or two of training.

I have found word of mouth is the best way to find someone to float teeth.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm in MD, not NY, but prices here are about the same (except the sedation, it's cheaper). I usually try to combine floating with other routine (shots and coggins) to avoid paying call fee and sedation (one of my mares doesn't tolerate intranasal injection) twice.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

COWCHICK77 said:


> On average in Vet school they only get about 7 hours of training on floating teeth


Some vets do floating on daily basis. And some even specialize in it. So it all depends. I used both - dentist and vet - and didn't find the difference (I liked dentist more though because he was EXTREMELY gentle with both horses the way he treated/talked to them).


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Off-topic, but.....is this really relevant? I'd judge someone on the quality of work they do, not their appearance and demeanor.


I'd say it is relevant. As it demonstrates a lack of professionalism and attention to detail.
Sadly lots of levels of "equine dentists" as there really isnt a national standard. You can get a certificate with little to know training. SOme states have a licensing procedure some dont. SOme states require you to be certified by a vet. I am sure it is possible to self teach do the research and be able to do a great job. It is also possible to have a doctorate in Vet medicine and suck at it. But if I am rolling the dice I think I will take my chances with the doctorate.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Some vets do floating on daily basis. And some even specialize in it. So it all depends. I used both - dentist and vet - and didn't find the difference (I liked dentist more though because he was EXTREMELY gentle with both horses the way he treated/talked to them).



I have had a vet ruin a horses mouth with a power float and my horse wasn't the only one he did it to. And I have heard people complain about a dentist they have used. That is why I suggested getting recommendations before choosing someone.(No matter if it is a vet, dentist or farrier)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I'd say it is relevant. As it demonstrates a lack of professionalism and attention to detail.
> Sadly lots of levels of "equine dentists" as there really isnt a national standard. You can get a certificate with little to know training. SOme states have a licensing procedure some dont. SOme states require you to be certified by a vet. I am sure it is possible to self teach do the research and be able to do a great job. It is also possible to have a doctorate in Vet medicine and suck at it. But if I am rolling the dice I think I will take my chances with the doctorate.


 
Honest opinion, I still don't think it matters. Sure, it helps build up your reputation if you're well presented, but if someone suggests a dentist, vet, farrier etc and they turn up with a greying tank top covered in mustard stains, it wouldn't bother me providing they do their job properly.

And sometimes, those that are well dressed are the bad ones, my old vet was one of them- well presented, well spoken and well dressed. If I ever get my hands on him.. I swear.


Apologies for divebombing thread ;D


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

"Sidebar your honour?"

Just saying, my vet is borderline Aspergers/related condition, and has the social skills of a polar bear. His lack of emotion etc does though make him an awesome vet when dealing with any animal, he doesn't project fear/frustration/anger or anything, so he does a great job.

After 6 years he is getting comfortable enough to make some small talk with me, but I judge him on the quality of his work, not his social skills.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The prices across NYS vary greatly from area to area. So saying you are NY does not really give an idea where you are.

Though there are plenty of people in NY who hang out a shingle and an equine dentist and they do tons of work, in NY you can not legally be an equine dentist unless you are a licensed veterinarian. 


I am in NY, west side, that price does not seem out of line to me.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The prices across NYS vary greatly from area to area. So saying you are NY does not really give an idea where you are.
> 
> Though there are plenty of people in NY who hang out a shingle and an equine dentist and they do tons of work, in NY you can not legally be an equine dentist unless you are a licensed veterinarian.
> 
> ...





I'm about an hour from NYC


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I'm about an hour from NYC


Then that price is a really good price I would say.


Do you want your horse's teeth extracted with out any sedation? The cheap equine dentist does not use sedation.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It is comparable to the prices I've seen in southern AZ.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I live in Canada so prices will be different but I think its reasonably priced. I just paid $220 for sedation and hand float for my new horse. I prefer hand float compared to power floating but thats just me...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NicoleS11 said:


> I live in Canada so prices will be different but I think its reasonably priced. I just paid $220 for sedation and hand float for my new horse. I prefer hand float compared to power floating but thats just me...


How do they do power float? I've never seen one. I used 2 vets and a dentist last year and every single one did it by hand checking those teeth very frequently.

Joe, I too don't care how my vet/dentist/farrier looks and talks as long as I'm happy with the work done. People are very different, so judging by appearance is not a good way to go IMHO.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> How do they do power float? I've never seen one.


Linky

I admit, I did not know it was a brand name but there it is. 


Even using a power float they check the teeth very frequently as they work. 

My vet prefers to power float because it is less work for them physically. I would guess if I asked they would float manually.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have had a vet ruin a horses mouth with a power float and my horse wasn't the only one he did it to. And I have heard people complain about a dentist they have used. That is why I suggested getting recommendations before choosing someone.(No matter if it is a vet, dentist or farrier)


The problems with a power float is that if the user isn't experienced enough they can essentially 'cook' the tooth by working on one area too long. The tooth can get too hot & then you'll have a bunch of problems.
Before a vet used one on my horse I voiced my concerns & asked many questions. She (the vet) answered all of them & was very careful to explain everything. I was still a pest during the process but it turned out well.
In a horse's mouth I would trust the feel of a hand over a visual inspection, especially with the back teeth, as sharp edges are easier to feel than see.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Linky
> 
> I admit, I did not know it was a brand name but there it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks, AB! Yeah, I've definitely never seen it before. All folks used the rasps (similar looking to those I use on hoofs  ).


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

natisha said:


> The problems with a power float is that if the user isn't experienced enough they can essentially 'cook' the tooth by working on one area too long. The tooth can get too hot & then you'll have a bunch of problems.
> Before a vet used one on my horse I voiced my concerns & asked many questions. She (the vet) answered all of them & was very careful to explain everything. I was still a pest during the process but it turned out well.
> In a horse's mouth I would trust the feel of a hand over a visual inspection, especially with the back teeth, as sharp edges are easier to feel than see.


I agree with this. 
I asked my vet tons of questions about her credentials to float teeth, before I had even met her (via email so I wasn't wasting her time). It turned out that she had been specially trained to do teeth and she was able to answer all my questions which put my mind to rest about letting her near Lacey's teeth with those crazy power tools. :lol:
She also didn't mind that I wanted to watch exactly what she was doing and she kept up a running commentary with me about exactly what she was doing and why. Even when she accidentally nicked Lacey's mouth with one of the tools, she apologized to me and explained exactly what happened. Obviously, it's not fair to expect/want every vet to do this but for me, that's what I need to feel comfortable.
I really appreciated that she treated me like I was a friend (even though we had just met) and not like I was just her meal ticket. Even though my vet is a little more expensive than the other ones around, I'm glad to spend the extra money on her because I feel like I'm getting more than just a vet, I'm getting a relationship where she knows and remembers my horse/me and she is looking out for our best interest, not just $$. 

Anyway, got slightly OT there... Sorry.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Thanks, AB! Yeah, I've definitely never seen it before. All folks used the rasps (similar looking to those I use on hoofs  ).


Really? My vet uses a long pole with a small raspy thing on the end. 
Like This.

The power float is the same rasp part, just a small circle piece instead of a slightly larger rectangular piece.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> I'd say it is relevant. As it demonstrates a lack of professionalism and attention to detail.


 
Agreed!

And i don't care one whit if AlexS is offended by my description of the so called equine dentist our ex BO called in. 

I call the shots as I see them. Being fat takes some work to solve, and is an issue alot of us are stuck with...so who cares if he was fat....but having greasy hair doesn't take alot of time or money to solve. A bottle of shampoo costs .99 cents at the Dollar store. NO excuse to not use it. Smelling of BO or having greasy hair DOES NOT usually sit well with potential clients, whether you are painting their house, fixing their dishwasher, or floating their horses teeth.

However, what i found most offensive was his racist stories about Scots and Polish people, and his sexually crude stories which he was telling the female BO and a female boarder who had two Female CHILDREN, ages 10 and 13 standing right next to her.

THAT is inexcusable. 

His mind was as dirty and slimey as his hair. If that offends alex s or anyone else, I don't care. His name was not given, nor the state he works in as it is not necessarily the same as mine as we live on the boarder of two. I am not harming this man's business as no one knows his name or residence...... I am merely stating my opinion of a man who i found totally repulsive. 

If anyone is offended by that, get a thicker skin and find something more important to get upset by. There are alot of things in this world WORTH getting upset and offended by....an internet poster's opinion of an unnamed so called equine dentist she once had isn't one of them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Slimy hair would not bother me at all. I am not having to touch it or snuggle in bed next to it. And I am sure my horse does not care. Having what you might consider dirty hair might caused by a medical condition or such. 

I also have no problem with a gruff to the point professional. My vet and farrier do not need to be my best friend. They need to know what is best for my horse, etc.

I would have a problem with a professional that was not able to be appropriate (language wise) around a barn with kids.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Off-topic, but.....is this really relevant? I'd judge someone on the quality of work they do, not their appearance and demeanor.


 
maybe not to you, though I would hope that if someone who was working on your horse told sexually crude stories in front of your two daughters aged 10 and 13 that you would be thinking it is relevent. Then again, maybe not.

It's your right to not think it relevent ... and it is MY right to think it is.....


As for personal hygeine, that is relevent to me, too....if you are hiring someone to work for you and have to see and smell them. 

If it isn't to you, ok....I don't care.

so don't care if i find it relevent.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

AB, snuggle in bed next to it? :lol:

Perish the thought!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

natisha said:


> The problems with a power float is that if the user isn't experienced enough they can essentially 'cook' the tooth by working on one area too long. The tooth can get too hot & then you'll have a bunch of problems.
> Before a vet used one on my horse I voiced my concerns & asked many questions. She (the vet) answered all of them & was very careful to explain everything. I was still a pest during the process but it turned out well.
> In a horse's mouth I would trust the feel of a hand over a visual inspection, especially with the back teeth, as sharp edges are easier to feel than see.


By time he was done this mare was basically trying to chew grass in between two pieces of glass. He took way too much off and smoothed the grinding surface to the point where she couldn't chew. Horses teeth don't grow like their hooves unfortunately....


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you guys forall the replies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> By time he was done this mare was basically trying to chew grass in between two pieces of glass. He took way too much off and smoothed the grinding surface to the point where she couldn't chew. Horses teeth don't grow like their hooves unfortunately....


Yikes, that's horrible. I've never heard of someone even messing with the grinding surface unless they had wave mouth or something like that. Usually it's the tooth edges where problems form.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Really? My vet uses a long pole with a small raspy thing on the end.
> Like This.


Oh, yes, you are right. I just meant it was rasp and long (not exactly same as my hoof rasp of course). I was quite intrigued to watch it for the first time my mare was done, because I've never seen it before (and thought the instruments should be something like human dentist tools lol!).


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> How do they do power float? I've never seen one. I used 2 vets and a dentist last year and every single one did it by hand checking those teeth very frequently.



Here KV...a power float in action for ya'.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

for sedation and floating was 112 for my gelding. he doesnt do anything for coming out and seeing them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had problems obviously with floating teeth a gal had suggested this-

Horse Dentistry School | Equine Dental Training at Advanced Whole Horse Dentistry School in Upstate NY

This lady had the same problems I did and found a gal who was trained by Spencer Laflure. I never used her....I am just passing along the info......

She claimed this gal came out and "sedated" her horses by using licorice in their nose. By law they are not allowed to sedate because she is not a vet. She floated their teeth in a "natural" position...which would be head down grazing. That is when their teeth are properly aligned rather than tied up in the air for a power float. She claimed that she could tell if a horse was "off" somewhere just by looking at his teeth.

DISCLAIMER: I did not see this myself or endorsing it. Just passing on something related to the subject for you guys to ponder and read....


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I had problems obviously with floating teeth a gal had suggested this-
> 
> Horse Dentistry School | Equine Dental Training at Advanced Whole Horse Dentistry School in Upstate NY
> 
> ...


My trimmer recommended them as well and says that they are amazing. I actually started a thread about 2 weeks ago. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/natural-balance-dentistry-103716/ I'm hoping to get my TB done within the next few months.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> My trimmer recommended them as well and says that they are amazing. I actually started a thread about 2 weeks ago. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/natural-balance-dentistry-103716/ I'm hoping to get my TB done within the next few months.


When you get it done, let me know what you think. I am very curious. Especially given the luck that I have had. I am prone to think it is a lot like Natural Balance Shoes or Natural Horsemanship...which seems to translate to more more money..... tee he...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Jake and Dai said:


> Here KV...a power float in action for ya'.


Bahahahahahaha.... He's looking like a carpenter, not vet/dentist! 

I think I'll stick to the "by hand" procedure.... :lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

he's a vet...and gentle as can be. He went slowly and took quite a while continually checking Jake's teeth to ensure he was doing a good job. Jakie boy was a sleepyhead throughout the whole procedure.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a wonderful equine dentist-I have never seen him sedate, and we have happy horses thru the whole thing. He is closer to Rochester-$75 for a float. I don't remember how much extractions are-it has been years since one of mine needed any. Just need to plan LOTS of extra time-he is a "chatter". 

Some of my friends use vets tho-I refer to it as "spring cleaning". they sedate and power float and clean sheathes...... As I recall about $150/horse. THey share the farm call cost.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> I have a wonderful equine dentist-I have never seen him sedate, and we have happy horses thru the whole thing.


If you'd live closer I'd bet you $10 he wouldn't be able to do mine without the sedation. :wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You would have a bet....I have been amazed by him. I always had my guys sedated until I moved them to NY.

Headed your way tomorrow......:wink:


----------

